# selling my 2012 AM bike



## bubbies (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey folks,

Selling my 2012 Cannondale Jekyll Carbon 1. I bought the bike new in April 2013. I'm located in Geneva...so local pick up pref. If needed, I can drive a reasonable distance to meet up or mail it.

Here are the specs, msg me if interested and I'll send you pics.

*Frame:* 2012 Cannondale Jekyll Carbon Fiber 1 Size MEDIUM (seat tube length 18 inches)
*Fork:* Fox 32 Talas *160mm*; just installed fresh enduro brand seals and wipers.
*Shock:* Fox DYAD RT2 dual shock (*90 / 150 mm*) oil and seals changed early 2014.
*Cranks: *BB30 FSA Afterburner
*Drive train (front):* BB30 with 1x 32T narrow/wide *Wolftooth Components* ring + Raceface bashguard
*Drive train (rear):* 10 speed Shimano cassette modified to *11-42T* range. 42T cog is a *Wolftooth Components* "Giant Cog." Practically the same range as a 11 sp setup (10-42).
*Rear Mech:* SRAM X9 Type 2 Medium cage (clutch type mech). Together with the wide/narrow ring, I never dropped a chain with this set up...can't say the same when I ran a normal ring with a chain guide. 
*Brakes:* Hayes Stroker Ace 4 piston paired with 180 mm rotors front and rear (includes a piston rebuild kit and 3 sets of pads), hydro hoses changed Aug 14.
*Seat post:* RockShox Reverb (longest travel model)
*Handlebars:* Renthal FatBar (uncut...so 780mm)
*Wheels and Tires: *SunRingle Black Flag Pro paired with 2.4 inch Conti Trail King II (about half a season of wear).

* I can swap out the aftermarket stuff for most of the stock parts (brakes, drive train, bar, etc...)


----------

